# Track-Drive impeller mod



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi everybody! New (old-guy) just joined a few days ago.Because of info on here ,I just modded my HS -724TA blower by fastening some rubber onto the impellers.Had some pretty thick stuff laying around the garage,it even has a thicker backside for added strength.Looked at my skidshoes and scraper bar but they seem to be where they belong,anyway I'm glad to be here learning some new 'stuff'.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello cmb,welcome to *SBF!!* it seems you can't go wrong with an impeller kit


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

I've done a good bit of research on that mod and it seems like it's a low risk -high-return type solution to "Manufacturer's Standardization" I might add another fastener to each blade just to make sure they stay on,prolly won't snow for a couple years now!


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

Added larger washers and a shot of Red Lock-Tite to the screws on my impeller-mod.NOW I'll be ready for the next attack of "WHITE DEATH"


----------



## Kharnn (Feb 8, 2014)

every time i see you screen name CMB, i think of New Jack City movie.


----------



## cmb (Feb 13, 2014)

Kharnn said:


> every time i see you screen name CMB, i think of New Jack City movie.


 Thanks!


----------

